# Crab Hunting Anyone????



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm up for it, a different night out....

Anyone else?

Flamingo Beach Resort, Umm al Qaiwain - The National Newspaper

Dubai Crab Hunting safari. Crabbing in Dubai & Um Ul Qwain.

Gulfnews: Get on up

???


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm up for it, a different night out....
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> ...



Crabs stink!! like N.........


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jsssss???????????


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Jsssss???????????


Thats right!!!


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

Interesting...judging by the title of this I was half expecting it to be another thread about a journalist doing a story of Dubai ladies of the night.


----------

